# Pygmy goat- poop issues...



## shelby (Aug 1, 2017)

Good morning  our family adopted two 2 month old wethered Pygmy goats on July 8. They both came from the same breeder, who according to everything I read, was reputable
Anyways, one of the goats had clumped poop a few days after we got him. Then I found him laying in the shade not wanting to move around much. Called our vet, he came out and found goat had a fever of 105.6. Vet gave Exceed and Banamine. Goat got better, started pooping berries but then poop started clumping and then started to get loose. Checked for fever everyday and temp was normal.
Vet suggested to start treating with Corid, which I did for 5 days. Goat started pooping berries again during treatment. Day after last day of treatment, he had diarrhea. Vet came out again. Temp was 104.6. Vet gave another dose of Exceed. Temp has been normal since, had loose poop day after vet came, which then went to berries. Vet suggested not deworming because he didn't see worms in fecal. Poop smooshy again Sunday so I decided to deworm.  Started on Safeguard for goats and used recommended dosage for his size. Poop went to berries but then is clumped again this morning. We were letting them out to graze until las vet visit and now they are confined in stall and run.

Breeder has been in the loop the whole time, yesterday she told me that she's heard of this same thing happening with other goats she's recently sold and no one is sure what's going on.

Extra history: except for the one time he had the 105.6 fever, goat has been eating, drinking and peeing normally and is a super happy little guy. He hasn't gained a lot of weight since we got him. Weighs just about 13 pounds. Birthday of April 29. Other goat without issues born April 19 and weighs just about 20 pounds.

He and the other goat were not kept together at the breeder until the night before they were delivered to us. Even though the other goat hasn't had any issues whatsoever, I've been treating him when I treat the one who has the problems because I'm just assuming he has or will be exposed to any issues. 

My vet just wants to take a wait and see approach, and has generally agreed with the breeder except for when it comes to feed suggestions. Breeder was feeding alfalfa grass mix and grain. Vet asked me to switch to orchard grass because he thought the alfalfa may be too rich for his system, he also asked me stop feeding goat feed, which I did. 

Any suggestions on what might be going on with him? I've been told that sometimes the clumped poop is as much of a concern as diarrhea.

No one seems to be able to come to a conclusion about what's going on and I just want to make sure this little guy is healthy and happy!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 1, 2017)

Crazy!

I personally would only panic with the diarrhea. ...

But this entire thing just sounds crazy.

Sorry I am no help.


----------



## shelby (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah to me too!
These are the first goats I've owned. All I heard before getting themwas that they were easy maintenance, and super sweet. The super sweet part is right for sure, but they have definitely not both been easy maintenance!
I'm just kind of at my wits end with all of the differing information I'm getting and whether anything is wrong with him or not!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 1, 2017)

It's not unusual for animals that change environment to get "shipping fever" which sounds like what you have.  I would stick with what the vet says.

One thing though.  The dosage on the Safeguard for Goats bottle is not correct.
We give 1cc per 10 lbs.


----------



## shelby (Aug 1, 2017)

The vet had thought it was from shipping but seeing that we've had him just about a month now, I had hoped we would be through that 

The breeder had sent me a chart for dosing of the safeguard and the Corid. I am giving .3016 for the smaller goat that has been sick. He weighs 13 pounds and .464 for the one who hasn't had issues. He weighs 20 pounds


----------

